# BF wenn Endwiderstand ON PROFIBUS



## JulianW (8 November 2022)

Guten Tag.

Ich habe ein Profibus Netz mittels einer CPU 315-2 DP (Master) und 3 ET200M Modulen (Slaves) gebaut und in Step7 projektiert. Mein Profibuskabel geht von meiner CPU (DP) zur ersten Station (Adresse 6) dann zur nächsten (Adresse 8) und von dieser zur letzten (Station 10).

Den Endwiderstand am Busstecker der letzten Adresse (10) habe ich auf ON gestellt.
Auf die maximale Leitungslänge, die richtige Verlegeart und die eingestellten physischen Adressen habe ich geachtet.

Nun mein Problem: Die CPU erreicht leider nur die erste Station (6). Die anderen ET200M Module blinken mit BF.
Stelle ich allerdings den Endwiderstand der letzten Station (10) auf OFF, kann ich nurnoch diese erreichen aber nicht mehr Station 6 und 8.

Ein derartiges Problem hatte ich bisher noch nicht und bin nach langem probieren und googlen hilflos…

Kann mir einer Sagen wo das Problem liegt?

Danke


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 November 2022)

Am Anfang, CPU Seite auch den Abschluss gesetzt?
Und Pfeile raus, obere Seite angeschlossen?


----------



## JulianW (8 November 2022)

Benutzte Bauteile: 
CPU 6ES7315-2AF03-0AB0
ET200M 6ES7 153-1AA03-0XB0


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 November 2022)

JulianW schrieb:


> Den Endwiderstand am Busstecker der letzten Adresse (10) habe ich auf ON gestellt.
> Auf die maximale Leitungslänge, die richtige Verlegeart und die eingestellten physischen Adressen habe ich geachtet.
> 
> Nun mein Problem: Die CPU erreicht leider nur die erste Station (6). Die anderen ET200M Module blinken mit BF.
> Stelle ich allerdings den Endwiderstand der letzten Station (10) auf ON, kann ich nurnoch die erreichen aber nicht mehr Station 6 und 8.


Zu hast beide Male ON geschrieben ...


----------



## JulianW (8 November 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Am Anfang, CPU Seite auch den Abschluss gesetzt?
> Und Pfeile raus, obere Seite angeschlossen?


Auf die Pfeile habe ich bei allen Bussteckern geachtet falls du das meinst. Das hatte ich nämlich auch erst im Verdacht.


----------



## JulianW (8 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Zu hast beide Male ON geschrieben ...


Mein Fehler, stelle ich den den Endwiderstane der letzten Station (10) auf OFF, ist nurnoch diese erreichbar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

JulianW schrieb:


> Auf die Pfeile habe ich bei allen Bussteckern geachtet falls du das meinst. Das hatte ich nämlich auch erst im Verdacht.


Kannst du mal ein Foto vom ersten und vom letzten Busstecker machen? Ich vermute mal, das Kabel ist am falschen Anschluss angeklemmt.

Auch wenn du sagst:


JulianW schrieb:


> Auf die Pfeile habe ich bei allen Bussteckern geachtet falls du das meinst.


Mach bitte trotzdem die Fotos


----------



## dekuika (8 November 2022)

Dumme Frage: Stimmen die physischen Adressen mit den projektierten überein?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

Oder, falls du keine Fotos machen kannst, hast du bei dem ersten und letzten PB-Stecker das Kabel
links oder rechts angeschlossen ( auf dieses Bild gesehen )?


----------



## JulianW (8 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Foto vom ersten und vom letzten Busstecker machen? Ich vermute mal, das Kabel ist am falschen Anschluss angeklemmt.
> 
> Auch wenn du sagst:
> 
> Mach bitte trotzdem die Fotos


werde ich direkt morgen Früh machen. Das Projekt befindet sich auf Arbeit und ich bin aktuell zu Hause.


----------



## JulianW (8 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder, falls du keine Fotos machen kannst, hast du bei dem ersten und letzten PB-Stecker das Kabel
> links oder rechts angeschlossen ( auf dieses Bild gesehen )?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 64792


beim ersten Kabel rechts, beim letzten Kabel links


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

JulianW schrieb:


> Den Endwiderstand am Busstecker der letzten Adresse (10) habe ich auf ON gestellt.


Und was ist mit dem Widerstand des ersten Teilnehmer ( CPU )? Hast du den auch auf ON?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

JulianW schrieb:


> beim ersten Kabel rechts, beim letzten Kabel links


Das ist falsch, du musst beide Male links anschließen. Rechts wird nur angeschlossen, wenn zwei Kabel auf den Profibusstecker gehen.

Und du musst am ersten *und *am letzen Profibusstecker den Widerstand auf *ON* schalten.


----------



## JulianW (8 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: Stimmen die physischen Adressen mit den projektierten überein?


berechtigte Frage, ja diese stimmen überein


----------



## JulianW (8 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, du musst beide Male links anschließen. Rechts wird nur angeschlossen, wenn zwei Kabel auf den Profibusstecker gehen.
> 
> Und du musst am ersten *und *am letzen Profibusstecker den Widerstand auf *ON* schalten.


Habe ich den Teil in der Ausbildung wirklich verpasst? Peinlich…
Ich bedanke mich für deine/eure schnelle Hilfe. 
Direkt morgen Früh werde ich es ausprobieren, das lässt mir keine Ruhe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

*

*


----------



## ducati (9 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> *
> Anhang anzeigen 64795
> *


Linkes Bild: CPU und Station 10
Rechtes Bild: Station 6 und 8.

Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, mach mal jeweils ein Foto der 4 Stecker mit aufgeklapptem Deckel.


----------



## JulianW (9 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Linkes Bild: CPU und Station 10
> Rechtes Bild: Station 6 und 8.
> 
> Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, mach mal jeweils ein Foto der 4 Stecker mit aufgeklapptem Deckel.


Der Tipp von DeltaMikeAir hat mir geholfen. Der Fehler ist weg. Danke nochmal an alle.


----------

